# Game #1: vs. Wizards 10/27 (Result: L, 102 - 91)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (0-0) vs. Washington Wizards (0-0)*
*Projected Starting Lineup*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Eh, I tried on a game thread. Good enough. 

I heard Josh will be out for the first 2 weeks or so, and Quinton Ross will start at SG. I may change it depending on if thats what we actually roll out on the floor.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Nice work on the GT


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Quinton Ross just looks funny.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*



croco said:


> Nice work on the GT


Thanks. 

I can't wait for this game. Off season felt really long.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Why is Marion yawning?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

I dunno. Every picture I could find of Marion in a Mavericks Jersey he was doing something stupid. So he got that one.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Games about to start


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*



LionOfJudah said:


> Why is Marion yawning?


He's obviously laughing.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Alright, Quinton Ross started like I expected.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Marion gets his first point as a Maverick. 7 - 5 Dallas.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Shawn Marion was a great addition.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Haywoods dunking at will on us


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Nice block Quinton Ross!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Tied 21 - 21 after a the first quarter.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

And 1 Barea!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Washington makin crazy ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Dirk doing a good job of getting to the line.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Wow, that foul was bull****.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Dirk missing wide open 3s. Mavs take a timeout, Wizards lead 52 - 43.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Dirk is 3/11 from the field, Hope he steps up 2nd half. He's getting to the line at will though.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Wow at that shot by Stevenson. 59 - 50 at half


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*

Deshawn Stevenson 3 at the buzzer was late. So it's actually 56 - 50.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*



> *Wizards 102, Mavericks 91*
> Gilbert Arenas had 29 points and nine assists, helping stake the Washington Wizards to an early lead over the revamped Dallas Mavericks and keeping them ahead throughout the final three quarters on their way to a 102-91 victory Tuesday night. Arenas shot 10 of 21 and made 8-of-9 free throws for his most points since Nov. 14, 2007. He played only 13 games that season, then had a total of 26 points in two games last season, all because of knee problems.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10284048/Wizards-102,-Mavericks-91


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27 (Result: L, 102 - 91)*

wow


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27 (Result: L, 102 - 91)*


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*



Organized Chaos said:


> He's obviously laughing.


No it was obviously a precursor to his state line tonight...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*



Organized Chaos said:


> He's obviously laughing.


Dude, that's a yawn. If you laugh with your mouth fully streched you're a weird mf.
It was obviously a precursor to his stat line tonight.. yawn....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27 (Result: L, 102 - 91)*

It was a promo shot. He's laughing. It couldn't be any more clear.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27 (Result: L, 102 - 91)*



Organized Chaos said:


> It was a promo shot. He's laughing. It couldn't be any more clear.


Yea, this was the picture I used.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27*



LionOfJudah said:


> If you laugh with your mouth fully streched you're a weird mf.


:lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27 (Result: L, 102 - 91)*

I haven't watched the game yet, but I don't think this starting lineup is going to be the long term solution, we need Josh Howard. You have Dirk as one of the best scorers in the league and neither Marion, Kidd, Dampier or Ross are able to create offense for themselves (on a consistent basis).


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: vs. Wizards 10/27 (Result: L, 102 - 91)*



shoop da whoop said:


> Yea, this was the picture I used.


Guess he's a weird mf. Everyone else manages to show their teeth while he's there covering his wide open mouth. It almost looks like he's even making the joke since Dirk is looking at him. A joke about yawning or putting something big in one's mouth.


----------

